# Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udder!



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I know it's early, but I'm so excited. Lucy is due June 4 and is making a pretty little udder. She's my Alpine doe, FF, pg with mini-alpines. I'm going out to get a pic, so I'll try to post it today. She will freshen at 14 months of age. But, since she's bred to a mini breed I'm hoping for an easy delivery of...twins! Please, let it be :kidred: :kidred: It's been a buck year... :GAAH:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4*

Crossing my fingers for girls! I have a couple does due June 4th too!  :greengrin:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4*

Oh good, I'll have "company", lol. The 6/4 date is 150 for Lucy...my NDG's go earlier usually, 144-149 so far. I hope she doesn't go too much later. I can't stand the suspense!

I keep repeating "it's too early to get excited". But, it's not working.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4*

[img=http://s13.postimage.org/tq43xqes3/002.jpg]

Ok, I'm trying out the postimage.org site for posting pics. It seems to be a lot easier then photo shop. Needs to be easy for this "techno dummy".

This isn't the best udder shot I ever got, lol. The other one is better, but there are "beans" stuck on there. lol.

Anyway, Lucy is a sweet heart goat for sure. Not pushy like "daddy's girl" Sophie.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4*



OK, I'm still playing with this photo site. lol This is Lucy.

trying to get the size right. lol


image hosting


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4*

She is a really light alpine! I am used to black ones!! 
So many of "us" due at the start of June. I am waaaay over excited lol. Having my FF of my first breeding is waaaaayyyy to much for my poor little brain to handle LOL.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4*

Don't I know it. I breed Nigerian Dwarfs, and we love them. But, I had so much fun milking that DH got me 2 full sized dairy goat doelings. I bred Lucy because she's the larger of the 2. I really hope she has twins, and at least 1 doe would be nice. Looking forward to the milk too. :wahoo:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

I wasn't going to breed the Cashmere goats this year. The girls were a little skinny for some reason, worming utd, not sick or anything. Just thin. And, there really isn't too much of a market for them here.

But, I've been checking them out because DH let the buck in with them in early Jan (he thought I said they were out of season for breeding, so why not?). Well, Charlotte is making an udder. I think he wants more cashmere's because he got part of the woods fenced and he wants the goats to go out there and eat the brush.

Sooo, now I have a skinny goat that is definitely pregnant. :doh: She's been getting grass hay and browse, and a 12% grain. But, she's also the "low girl" so I'll have to bring her up here and pamper her a little. I wish they were nicer to my NDG's, they would stay with the female herd if they didn't "smack" everybody around so much. I saw Margie pick up a Nigerian baby (ok, it was a buckling and he was "harassing" her) with her horns and fling him about 3 feet! He wasn't hurt, kind of funny actually, he was acting bucky and she put him in his place...he landed with a thump...then ran to tell mom and grab a drink. LOL.

So, pregnant goat, no due date. :shrug: :GAAH:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

not knowing the due date is tough. Just keeps you wondering and wondering and wondering and wondering . . . .

Congrats on the Alpine though!! I can't wait to see what she gives you. No offense to the littler breeds, but I prefer big goats. I'm a tall person and its just easier for me to work with full sizes.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*




hosting images

So, here is Lucy Alpine, day 147. She still has not lost any mucus plug, I've been watching. But, I think her udder is a little bigger today. And, she's getting really lovey. Looks like she's a little "hollow" sided. But, ligs are really strong.

I saw her tummy just jumping like crazy yesterday...looked like the little "gremlins" were trying to break out! lol.

She did not want to go out with the others today :shrug: so I left her in the nursery with some hay. Love this goat!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

She is a pretty girl.

Here is to a easy delivery of :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*


free image hosting

Thanks Sweetgoats, I'm so excited about this goat. You'd think it was my first time! I thought I posted an udder picture before, but I guess not. So, this was Lucy a few weeks ago! Her udder is definitely bigger. Not ready yet but we are getting there! :dance: However, I'm not pulling my hair yet...so it will be awhile! lol

Please excuse the "beans"...lol. Thank you for the :kidred: thoughts! It was a boy year for me so doelings would be appreciated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*



> Please excuse the "beans"...lol.


It is just an action shot... :thumb: :laugh:

Happy Kidding.... she is coming along nicely..... :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Oh man, it's raining "cats and dogs" out there! I just checked Lucy and her ligs are almost gone! Udder is really filling up nicely...she's got to go in the barn now...but she really doesn't want to. :GAAH:

I have to go into the office in the morning, just for an hour or so...I may have to cancel that patient...maybe she'll understand? lol


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Good luck!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*



Di said:


> Oh man, it's raining "cats and dogs" out there! I just checked Lucy and her ligs are almost gone! Udder is really filling up nicely...she's got to go in the barn now...but she really doesn't want to. :GAAH:
> 
> I have to go into the office in the morning, just for an hour or so...I may have to cancel that patient...maybe she'll understand? lol


Hahahaha she may or she could be like oh your a crazy goat lady  
Ohhhh I hope she goes tonight for you!! Then I can look at kid pics and go a little more crazy here HAHA :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

No luck last night. But, I kinda expected that. She's on day 148 today. But, I thought maybe with the storm...oh well. I can see her on the camera...doesn't seem to be eating much. I'll be tired today, was up till 2am and then slept till 6:15am, got up twice to check. Her udder looks really tight. I'll know more when I go out in a minute.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

:hair: :hair:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Lucy just freshened with :kidblue: :kidblue: ! Can you believe it?! What a year. I guess that puts me at 15 :kidblue: 4 :kidred:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

YAY congratz!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Good that she finally gave up those kids! Congrats....and wow, thats alot of boys


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Thanks, yeah, I was a little mad at Red (the buck, but it wasn't just him, Fernando was throwing bucks this year too). Then DH said "we didn't get the Alpine to get kids, we got her to milk!" So, he's right and now I feel better. lol

I gave this doe a Bo-Se shot 30 days prior kidding and these kid are pretty robust. At first I thought they were small, then I decided it was because I'm looking at a large breed doe, so they aren't so small after all. They have long legs! So, cute.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Haha having only (bar Bug) large bred goats, I couldnt imagine a pygmy kid


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*


upload images


jpg upload

Here are a couple of pics of the boys, 1.5 days old. They followed there mother into the yard. They are being dam fed (I hope we can keep them from getting wild!). We are playing, holding them a lot. We'll see. Lucy loves them and doesn't let the chickens get too close!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

OMG I wants!! I will get saanens unless I get a throw back some where. 
If you play with them daily they should be friendly. All our kids (back when I was a kid my self) were dam raise and all were friendly. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... =3&theater 
This is Bessie and she was dam raised. One of the best and friendlest goats I ever had.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Adorable....congrats....  :thumb:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

CONGRATS!!! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Thanks everyone! They are sooo sweet, and pretty friendly and brave. DH thinks they are smarter then the Nigerian babies...like they are more domesticated...?

So, by my calendar, Charlotte should be due to kid around June 24. Looks like she's just got one in there. The COUNTDOWN begins again! :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

:hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Ok, it's the morning of the 26th! And Charlotte is still hanging in there. I haven't been outside yet though. Her ligs were still tight last night. Her udder has gotten a little bigger, but, not strutted yet. :GAAH:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Ahh the waiting game SUCKS.
p.s did you see my surprise twins?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Hi, no, I'll look for the pic!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Those baby boys are certainly too pretty to be boys :wink:

Hopefully Charlotte doesn't make you wait too long :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

LOL, Liz, I don't know why, but it's always the boys that are pretty and the girls kinda "plain Jane".

So, I have to work today, and naturally Charlotte is going to kid today. Ligs gone, udder HUGE (for a non-dairy goat, she actually has a nice udder, she even has a good looking fore-udder). But! I have my Granddaughter here this week, she's 12 (going on 20, if you know what I mean). So, she will call me when something happens. Luckily, I'm only 2-3 minutes from home. She's not actively in labor yet, so it would be nice if she'd wait till lunch...then I can stay home, no problem.


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Lucy is So Pretty, Fingers crossed for twin :kidred: :kidred: healthy Doelings


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Any changes with Charlotte?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

What a day yesterday was. It's so hard for us to get off work at 5...for some reason that last patient is never easy!

So, I got home about 5:45pm and went right out to check Charlotte. (Nothing was happening when I was home at lunch...she was actually jumping on her hind legs to try to get that branch...with really soft ligs, mind you). And there he was! (another boy :GAAH: ) I must have missed it by 5 minutes, he was up and still wet. I managed to "manhandle" her into the stall and put him with her and got the "plugs" out of her teats and he nursed right away.

So, he's a beautiful chamoisee! So cute. I'll get pics tonight. Actually, he's going to become part of the "brush crew" I've decided to breed. We have another few acres in the woods...the Cashmere's are going to be turned out there to help keep the stuff down. Lot's of good goat food out there, lol. So, he'll stay here as a nice "working wether".


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Lucy is due June 4, and my Cashmere doe is making an udd*

Congrats but sucky its a boy again LOL. I think I lucked out so far with does


----------

